# Breeding/ Registration ?'s



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought a USBGA reg. doe understanding that she was bred to a USBGA registered buck but it was really an ABGA buck. How would I register the kids? Also the previous owner said she wa going to send me a breeding memo but never did? Should I contact her again? Thanks, Sara


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes contact her again...............

I am not sure.......... but you may be able to double register her or just choose which association you want her in? I would call one of the associations and ask ..they are very friendly and helpful.....They will know for sure......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Toth! I will call them ( the assosiations and previous owner).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome.....good luck,,,, :thumbup:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

You have to send a copy of the USBGA does papers to ABGA or vise versa with that associations breeding memo-and the other associations memo also-with a copy of the bucks papers. It gets complicated. Good luck!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

can the kids be double registered? Will they still be registerable as 97% ( moms 94% and dads fullblood).


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

yes they can be double registered-the bucks can be registered also but as a purebred.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok thanks!


----------

